

The Compromiseless Reconciliation of I/O and Purity - tikhonj
http://blog.jle.im/entry/the-compromiseless-reconciliation-of-i-o-and-purity

======
jorgem
Good article. I think it might have been helped to introduce the "real"
terminology, like "Monads", at some point. To help the reader refer to
terminology they'll see in other articles.

